# From dark brown to this colour? (pic inside) help! :)



## GirlyUK (Aug 24, 2009)

hi i saw this video this morning and i love the colour of the girl's hair in it. i've been thinking of going a blondeish colour in the past but couldnt find a pic of what i wanted.

here's a youtube video of the person with the hair colour i like:

YouTube - ASK ME QUESTIONS !

YouTube - All about my hair !

My hair at the moment is in a similar style, except longer but *dark brown*!

How would i go about this? it looks like she has highlights because you can see the darker parts in her hair coming through, i would prefer this over just dying my hair one shade of blonde.

any advice before i go to te hair dressers? i'm really nervous about it, ive never dyed my hair before but i really want it like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT:

My hair is like this right now:






(this is not me, just a photo on a hair site i saw to give an example of my hair) but mine is exactly like that, colour and cut


----------



## User38 (Aug 24, 2009)

yikes! you are looking to frost/highlight your dark hair to a level 10+ champagne/ashy blonde... that will take a pro to do and it will take a long time bleaching and adding the right toner. You will also probably suffer some damage to your natural hair as this is a harsh process on hair so you will have to condition it a lot afterwards...and, consider the upkeep.  If your hair grows fast, you will have to re-do roots almost every 4-6 weeks


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, you will have to go to a salon for that. They will need to bleach the color out of your hair, and it will take a long time to do. Your roots would REALLY show and look bad after about 3 weeks, but due to the damage to your hair you would suffer you wouldn't want to dye it but every 6 weeks. Have you considered perhaps a dirty blonde color instead?


----------



## GirlyUK (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm planning on getting it done in the hair dressers professionally by a colourist, i wont do it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The girl in the video has natural dark brown hair the same colour as me.

Regarding the roots, i'm aware they'll show but won't they be less noticable with highlights rather than an all over colour? This is why i'm looking at the highlights the girl in the video has, she doesn't have a solid all over colour so that the roots wont be so harsh.

In the first pic under a darker light, would you say her hair looks a dirty blonde colour? i really like the way it looks in the first pic/video.

also, would they be able to do it in one go? as in, going to the hairdressers and them being able to get it the way i want it in one session? i really dont want platinum blonde or an allover colour or anything, just a semi light blonde/darkish blonde highlight.


----------



## NeonKitten (Aug 25, 2009)

do you just want highlights that color or do you what that same look? 
if its just highlights then it won't be noticable roots if they are very small. the thicker they are the more noticable growth is. if you want that allover look then it doesn't matter if you have highlights and base color, it will all be a different shade then your natural and you will still have noticable roots.

she looks to have a very light level in her hair. the lowlights are dirty blonde but the rest is quite near a champagne platinum which is very hard to achieve in one go depending on the condition of your hair now. Is there any color in it at all now?


----------



## GirlyUK (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks neon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want that same overall look. I noticed some of her hair has really dark areas, almost black looking so i assumed that was her natural colour showing through under the blonde (not just the roots, i mean the hair underneath). At the moment i dont have any colour in my hair, it's naturally dark brown.

I like this colour too:


----------



## NeonKitten (Aug 25, 2009)

that color would be much easier to achieve and would also be a great place to go to, let your hair rest and then go lighter at a later time


----------

